# Pricing Storm Damage



## Jburke01 (Jul 10, 2016)

I had never done any storm damage sense starting my own business until a couple days ago I got a call, it was a big chestnut oak layed over on the house. There insurance company wanted to get it cut off the house immediately to avoid any further damage to the house, so we left out right then and drove about an hour to it. We had about 6 hours total in it and did it all with our bucket truck. How much would you all charge an insurance company for something like that? All input would be very appreciated.


----------



## Weston (Jul 18, 2016)

Jburke01 said:


> I had never done any storm damage sense starting my own business until a couple days ago I got a call, it was a big chestnut oak layed over on the house. There insurance company wanted to get it cut off the house immediately to avoid any further damage to the house, so we left out right then and drove about an hour to it. We had about 6 hours total in it and did it all with our bucket truck. How much would you all charge an insurance company for something like that? All input would be very appreciated.




I typically have my normal rates and then my emergency rates which are approximately double. Some companies charge an outright fee for an emergency. I prefer hourly.


----------



## Menchhofer (Jul 26, 2016)

About the same here. If rate is 200 per hour..storm damage is 400 per hour and charged from leaving shop to back in.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jul 28, 2016)

The experience I have is; charge the customer then they deal with insurance! Are you working for insurance direct ?


----------



## ksvanbrunt (Jul 30, 2016)

I have learned to be pretty weary dealing with insurance companies. Some of them will only pay to get the debris off of structures but no/minimal compensation for the cleanup. With that said, best to deal with the customer and have them deal with insurance to cover yourself imo.


----------



## BC WetCoast (Aug 10, 2016)

If the call comes during working hours, there is a slight premium to the normal rate. 

If it's an after hours call out, it's about 50% higher rate with a 4 hr minimum charge. The clock starts when the crew leaves their house until they return to their house. 

We usually deal with restoration companies who have the contracts with the insurance companies. Insurance usually pays to have the tree made safe and off the structure. We then give the homeowner a quote for cleanup.


----------



## Chris lock (Jan 14, 2017)

How to price a neighborhood cleanup from the storm being vacant lots some couple hours in others five hours


----------

